# Exploratory Laparotomy with repair of ulcer



## JenReyn99

So, I'm not sure what to do with this one. Do I code the laparotomy? Here's part of the report.

The colon was edematous, but did not appear to be nonviable, however, there was a perforated duodenal ulcer, walled off by the right transverse colon. There was local peritonitis. The duodenal ulcer was repaired with three silk sutures and omental patch. The remainder of the peritoneal cavity was explored and found to be normal. 

The dx is: Acute Abdomen. 

My question is: do I code the duodenal ulcer repair as the main procedure? And if so, where would I look for the cpt, I found 43840 and 49905, but the 43840 seems to be if your intention was originally to go and repair the ulcer. 

Help please!


----------



## preserene

I would like to suggest 44602  'cause duodenum is a part of small intestine.(perforated duodenal ulcer suture (if single perforation). 
For omentoplasty we do not find a code. so as you said , it seems + 49905 ideal


----------



## JenReyn99

I agree with what you found. I was struggling a lot,so I appreciate the help greatly. Thanks! :0)


----------



## maddisen

The correct CPT codes are
44602
49905


----------

